# The Bethany Beach Experiment



## kenpoworks (Nov 15, 2007)

I recently had the privilege of attending an invite only 6 day Kenpo residential at Bethany Beach Delaware. This event encompassed many aspects of Kenpo training as well as allowing practitioners of all levels a platform to present their particular research and development projects. Part of the week included a Black & Brown belt Test, which was of the highest standard and one of the best I have witnessed in recent years.

It was a work hard, play harder Kenpo event that included such extra curricular activities as kayaking, knife and tomahawk throwing and ad-hoc night fishing. 

Even though the prime focus of the residential was Kenpo the social balance was perfect which must go down to the faultless skills of the organizers.

The European and American participants gelled immediately; there was no enforced camaraderie or ego driven hierarchy just Kenpo guys and gals --- "doing their thing".

This unique experiment must be hailed as a success; a template for future such events has been created.

The Kenpo training was at times challenging, manic and creative; with everyone allowed to express themselves without ridicule but with encouragement and corrective adjustment where and when it was needed.

My personal view is that the event allowed Kenpo to empower people rather than control them.

Those that I shared this experience with know that it was a special occasion where strong friendships were formed and memories created. 

I returned from the trip recharged and reinvigorated, it was like my Kenpo had undergone a full service and tuning.
Please visit the organisers website at www.yourkenpo.com for more information on what the experiment was about.

With Respect
Richard Matthews


----------



## kenpoworks (Nov 17, 2007)

After the kayaking, there was an opportunity to do staff work and forms on the shore as the sun set. 



It would be great if kayaking could be used as a warm for Bo work everyday.
Rich


----------

